# SE 1



## scottiesei (May 22, 2006)

Well, who took it? Let's talk. Way too many Civil slackers on here!!!

:beerchug


----------



## andrewd (May 22, 2006)

I took it! I also took the Civil/structural exam in 1991. The SE1 is more comprehensive than the old tests and you must move at a faster pace. What did you think?


----------



## scottiesei (May 23, 2006)

I never took the Civil mix so I can not comment on that. I will say that the SE1 had more elementary problems than I expected. I studied specific design problems and tons of them. I had plenty of time left after I completed the questions I did know how to do (each section took me less than 3 hours). The problem was that I was missing some books from college, not code books that I wish I had. I think I nailed about %50 morning and at least 75% afternoon. I know it is going to be close I just hope the p.m. will carry me through. I still study pretty much daily, not nearly as intensely as before. I try to work 2 or 3 problems that nailed me the first go around to make sure that I have the correct info in my cookbook (which was a HUGE help).


----------

